

Ask HN: Do you take screenshot on your phone and need to search them? - ldenoue


======
harpal
Are you asking because you want to build a product?

I use iPhone and take lots of screenshots (not necessarily layouts and
interfaces). I would love for all screenshots to be organised in a separate
folder automatically. Even better if I can save short videos.

I don’t need to search them. Browsing usually does the job for me.

However, if there was something that could read the content (text) of a
screenshot and search it, hell yeah!!

